# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Ανατολικές ακτές, Βόρειο Αιγαίο, Θερμαϊκός, Ευβοϊκός κόλπος. >  Μαρινα στον Βολο

## il greco

Θα ηθελα να ζητησω μια πληροφορια, εαν κανεις ξερει αν υπαρχει ιδιωτικη μαρινα στον βολο η γενικα στον παγασιτικο κολπο με δυνατοτητα να βγει το σκαφος στην στερια τον χειμωνα.
Σας ευχαριστω
Νικος

----------


## mariner

Πάρε τηλ. στο Ομιλο του Βόλου και ζήτα το τηλ. του Παπαγάλου (Έτσι είναι γνωστός ο Γιάννης Κορέντης).

----------


## pink floyd

Μαρίνα στο Βόλο……..ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ…..εδώ και μερικά χρόνια για την πόλη μας!!! Στα χαρτιά υπάρχει στον χώρο των παλιών ψαράδικων(στο τελωνείο) στην πράξη ουδέποτε λειτούργησε με αποτέλεσμα ,όποιος προλάβει έδεσε! Γενικά ο Βόλος έχει θέμα με τον ελλιμενισμό και κυρίως για τα διερχόμενα σκάφη και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι το θαλάσσιο μέτωπο της Πόλης είναι ΤΕΡ¶ΣΤΙΟ , όποιος έχει έρθει θα καταλάβει τι εννοώ.
    Όσον αφορά την ερώτησή σου ,υπάρχουν 4 καρνάγια στην περιοχή, στα  Κάτω λεχώνια(Γιάννης Κορέντης) 15 λεπτά από Βόλο, στα πευκάκια(Κατραπάνης) 5 λεπτά από Βόλο),στο τρίκερι (1,5-2 ώρες από Βόλο) και στον χώρο του εμπορικού λιμανιού, αλλά με περιορισμένες θέσεις κυρίως για τα επαγγελματικά σκάφη. 
    Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και χωρίς να γνωρίζω τα κόστη ανά καρνάγιο η επιλογή των κάτω λεχωνιών είναι η καλύτερη ,αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να σχηματίσεις ιδίαν άποψη.

----------

